# Suche Gebrauchtes Enduro / AM Bike für eine kleine Frau



## SickFroZen (25. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag Zusammen, 

da meine Frau sich entschlossen hat von einem Hardtail auf ein AM / Enduro umzusteigen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden gebrauchten Modell. Leider ist der Bikemarkt aktuell nicht wirklich ergiebig, jedoch hat von Euch eventuell jemand einen Tip für mich.

Die Anforderungen sind sehr breit gestreut:

Rahmengröße S - 1,64m groß
Federweg 140-150mm

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juli 2013)

SickFroZen schrieb:


> Guten Tag Zusammen,
> 
> da meine Frau sich entschlossen hat von einem Hardtail auf ein AM / Enduro umzusteigen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden gebrauchten Modell. Leider ist der Bikemarkt aktuell nicht wirklich ergiebig, jedoch hat von Euch eventuell jemand einen Tip für mich.
> 
> ...



ich hab zwar nichts anzubieten, aber was stellt ihr euch denn preislich vor? falls ich was höre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickFroZen (25. Juli 2013)

Preislich bin ich da ehrlich gesagt erstmal offen. Sollte sich so im Bereich Einsteiger / Fortgeschritten oder anders gesagt in Medium Ausstattung befinden.


----------



## 4mate (25. Juli 2013)

SickFroZen schrieb:


> Leider ist der Bikemarkt aktuell nicht wirklich ergiebig


  In Größe S werden 40 Angebote angezeigt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/catego...from=&f_price_to=&f_price_neg=all&f_framesize


----------



## SickFroZen (25. Juli 2013)

Leider ist nichts dabei was meinen Rahmenbedingungen entspricht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2013)

Evtl. Verkaufe ich im Herbst mein 2011er stumpjumper in Größe s. 
140mm
Das Ding macht Laune, aber es ist mal wieder zeit für was neues.


----------



## freerider1969 (28. Juli 2013)

Ist die Suche noch aktuell? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/95704-liteville-301-xs-mk8

Etwas mehr Federweg aber besser als zuwenig.


----------



## SickFroZen (30. Juli 2013)

Danke, hat sich erledigt. Wir haben bereits was gefunden.


----------

